# Reusable wee wee pads...



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone uses the washable pee pads ("Pooch Pads") that are available. They have them at PetSmart, Pet Edge and probably Petco. If anyone has used them, what did you think? TIA!


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 18, 2005)

yah I would like to know this too. Imagine all the money I could save


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I wasn't crazy about the Pooch Pads. They really held odor after a while even though I used bleach and washed them really well. I like the PishPad quite a bit. I believe there is another washable product out there that is pretty good, too.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I haven't tried but I can't imagine putting them in my washing machine and then putting my clothes in there.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

we dont like pads in this household







lucy will do anything to go outside









but i cant imagine using a reusable one.. like, ew? it just doesn't make sense to me. you go through so much more than just throwing a pad away.. you have to wash, dry, etc etc. plus its gross - like reusable diapers. i wouldnt want to have to deal w/ that.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 25 2005, 09:04 PM
> *I haven't tried but I can't imagine putting them in my washing machine and then putting my clothes in there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65317*


[/QUOTE]


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I like the disposable ones myself. I do well to keep up with my family's laundry with our schedule...I would end up having wee pads sitting around waiting to be washed. The throw away kind works better for us, and as cheap as I get them on ebay, I really can't complain budget wise.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

We use the Pish Pads and just love them. They stick to carpet, wood and tile. Ruby has never tried to pull them around. They are a little expensive, but are washable up to 200 times. The directions suggest washing them with a little ammonia but we just bought the puppy training spray. You don't have to buy them off of MO, they have their own website....pishpad.com


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments!







I'll have to look up the Pish Pads... As for the "eww" factor, I don't know if it's just because as a nurse I've cleaned up human feces and urine, and many moons ago with my youngest I used cloth diapers, that the thought of washing the pads in my washer/dryer doesn't bother me. I tend to use a good amount of bleach in white loads (more than usually recommended) so I'm not extremely worried about germs/microbes/etc...My main worry would be retention of odors after washing.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella uses Pooch Pads. I haven't had any problems with them. When I brought Bella home, she had been raised at the breeders using them, and rather than upset her routine, I just continued to use them. I had actually planned on using a litter box for dogs, but that ended up grossing me out worse than Pooch pads. I guess that pee is gross anyway you look at it, but these are convenient.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mimi2_@May 26 2005, 06:57 AM
> *We use the Pish Pads and just love them.  They stick to carpet, wood and tile.  Ruby has never tried to pull them around.  They are a little expensive, but are washable up to 200 times.  The directions suggest washing them with a little ammonia but we just bought the puppy training spray.  You don't have to buy them off of MO, they have their own website....pishpad.com
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65388*


[/QUOTE]
Did you buy the individual pads or the roll? The roll seems to be a better deal.

I was looking at them on the site. They are on the expensive side. Do they get soggy or does the pee get locked in good? I'm just thinking that I live in an apartment and have to share the washer and dryer. So I only do laundry once a week. Not sure if they would start to smell to much. It also says you can just rinse and ring them out and reus in minutes. Is that true?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kristi, you may also have rules about what you can wash in the shared washer and dryer. I think some don't allow people to wash diapers in common washers and dryers (understandably some people wouldn't appreciate it). And if you have to pay to use them, it may not be worth it moneywise.

I bought a couple of Pooch Pads when Lady first started using a pee pad, but she wouldn't use them. I was trying to think globally and not fill up the landfill with disposables! It is much easier to just use a throwaway, though!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 26 2005, 11:17 AM
> *Kristi, you may also have rules about what you can wash in the shared washer and dryer. I think some don't allow people to wash diapers in common washers and dryers (understandably some people wouldn't appreciate it). And if you have to pay to use them, it may not be worth it moneywise.
> 
> I bought a couple of Pooch Pads when Lady first started using a pee pad, but she wouldn't use them. I was trying to think globally and not fill up the landfill with disposables! It is much easier to just use a throwaway, though!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65514*


[/QUOTE]
Yeah that is what I was thinking. I guess I might have to use the pee pads for a few years until I get a place with a washer and dryer. It sounds like a great product. You could make 15 24"X12" pads for $75. That would be same as 3000 disposable pads.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

We purchased 4 twin bed mattress pads. They have a plastic backing and a soft, material/fiber covering. The wet did not go through to the carpeting in the house and we were able to toss them in the washer every other day. While waiting for "laundry day" we kept them soaked in a bucket in the laundry room that had Simple Green in it. No smell while waiting, no after smell after washing. They were more absorbant that disposables pads and she liked them more. Solid waste could be picked up and "flushed" so it wasn't sitting around. They were really cheap too!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+May 26 2005, 10:10 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you buy the individual pads or the roll? The roll seems to be a better deal.

I was looking at them on the site. They are on the expensive side. Do they get soggy or does the pee get locked in good? I'm just thinking that I live in an apartment and have to share the washer and dryer. So I only do laundry once a week. Not sure if they would start to smell to much. It also says you can just rinse and ring them out and reus in minutes. Is that true?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65510
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Kristi,

We did buy the roll, we went with the 36" x 15 yards. We change ours out every other day and I haven't had any problems with smell, now we do cut ours into 3' by 3' squares, so she has a lot of room to do her business. It might start to smell if you can only wash them once a week. It doesn't "lock in" instantly but pretty quiclkly. I have never tried the rinse and reuse, but I'm sure it does work because when they come out of the washer they are almost dry. I do have a high efficency washer and dryer so it really gets the water out.


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

I buy the Depends pads at Sam's club. Yes they are for humans, but are the exact size of the larger throwaway puppy pads. They are a little over $20 for 250 pads.

We let Molly go pee on them several times before throwing it out. When she poo's we pick it up with toilet paper and flush it down the toilet.


----------

